# Hi all!!! from spain and maybe fron uk in 5 months



## rulyTT (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi all!!!

My english is not good, I´m sorry but I´m wonna try it :roll: 
My name is Raul, I´m 27 years old and I´m a partner of audiTTclub Spain (http://www.audittclub.com). It´s posible that in a few months I´m going to uk to work and learn english (I am lost), and of course, my TT came with me 

If that happens, I really would like to know you guys!!!! :lol:

Well, I would like submit my TT mkI:



MOTOR

- Motor APX 
- TURBO k04 21psi
- Software ORC stage II (263cv / 380N/m)
- DV Forge mixt
- Downpipe 3" & Catalizador Race 24 parthdesing
- exhaust inox-line 70mm supresors 73mm. Silenciosos moto 165mm
- Setrab Oil Cooler
- Kit complet sleeves venair
- VTDA K&N by Steve
- Air front
- ICC forge

TRANSMISIÓN/DIFFERENCIAL

- Short Shift 
- Haldex Race

CHASIS / CARROCERIA / INSIDE

- Kit Suspension KW VAR.2 
- Front bumper from PPI
- Difusor back DMC-DTM
- Baquets porsche gt2 carbon
- Arneses Sparco 6 puntos
- Pedales-cambio MOMO

BRAKES

- front: Kit porsche BREMBO 6 pistones. Discos ECS sobredimensionados 358mm stage3. 
- back: Sustitucion OMP stage1.
- brake pads hawk 3 areas.
- Metal hose
- castrol DOT 4.6

WHEELS

- Oz Superturismo 19"
- falken 235/35/19

CONTROL ELECTRONICO (gauges):

- Timex. Presion turbo bar
- Presion turbo psi
- Ratio y vol
- Presion oil

I hope it's not too hard to read me :?

See you!!!! and thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

My Spanish is not good, but

Bienvenido al foro


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to rhe forum, nice car 8)


----------



## rulyTT (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi again!! and thank you for the wellcome  
I would like talk us, that in Spain, we have a collaborator company for the TTclub. The name is carXnap, photos for the cars.

We´d race in the Jarama circuit, and in these link, you can look the book of the TT whith the publicity:
http://www.carxnap.com/Galerias/090125_ ... index.html

And in these, all the cars from the race:
http://www.carxnap.com/Galerias/090125_ ... index.html

The next month, the TTclub Spain are gonna race in the Kotarr Circuit again, I will show you all the photos!!! 

Ahhh, and a new photo!!!, i love it :roll:



s2


----------

